# Evic vt mini or kangertech subox



## Kark01 (30/8/15)

Hi guys I'm in a debate with myself I currently have a sigelei 150w but it's too big to go out with I want a mod that I can have for going out at night it's between the evic vt mini the new one or the kangertech subox any suggestions on which one I should get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/15)

From what I have picked up here, the atomizer on the Evic is not as good as the one on the Subox, but not sure if the new Evic mini will come with an atomizer and price. Both have interchangeable batteries, which I like. The VT does offer you temperature control and up to 60W. I have the IPV D2, which I like for its small size.


----------



## Kark01 (30/8/15)

@Andre thanks for the help


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/8/15)

I would go for the Subox kit.Juts my opinion.

That is if you are not interested in Temp Control and the Kangertech tanks are much better in flavour and won't leak on you.


----------



## Kark01 (30/8/15)

@SAVapeGear I had the istick 40w TC I like the temp control but it's not a huge thing for me to have


----------



## Andre (30/8/15)

Kark01 said:


> @SAVapeGear I had the istick 40w TC I like the temp control but it's not a huge thing for me to have


I have just dipped my toes in TC, but so far the experience has been rather underwhelming.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kark01 (30/8/15)

Andre said:


> I have just dipped my toes in TC, but so far the experience has been rather underwhelming.


Its nice but not what I expected


----------



## Frostbite (30/8/15)

Hey guys... The mini comes with the ego one atomizer, same as the evic vt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/8/15)

I have so many devices but always grab my Subox kit.

Temp control on the IPV D2 is excellent with the standard Nickel occ coils from Kanger if you are running a subtank mini on it.

I have mine set to 26joules,190c and it performs excellent.I like that the IPV D2 don't do the step down thing.

But yes.Subox kit versatile and a real winner.Best device on the market for it's price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kark01 (30/8/15)

@SAVapeGear think I'm gonna for the subox


----------



## VandaL (30/8/15)

If you are not interested in temp control I still feel the iStick 50w is one of the best carries. Slightly bigger then a IPV D2, *4400mah battery*, cheap(mate picked on up for R400 landed from fastest) , No need to carry around batteries, 50w is good enough power for most tanks.

It might not be the prettiest device but put a silicone sleeve on it and who cares.





Size vs Sig150

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (30/8/15)

Kark01 said:


> @SAVapeGear I had the istick 40w TC I like the temp control but it's not a huge thing for me to have


Hi there. I have looked at some YouTube videos regarding the istick 40watt tc, and it look like a decent device. I've got a kanger subox mini and just love it, I am looking into buying a istick 40 watt tc and billow v2 ehpro for a second device.


----------



## Philip (30/8/15)

Evic vt well built awesome battery power need i say more built by Joytech


----------



## Kark01 (30/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Hi there. I have looked at some YouTube videos regarding the istick 40watt tc, and it look like a decent device. I've got a kanger subox mini and just love it, I am looking into buying a istick 40 watt tc and billow v2 ehpro for a second device.


I liked the istick a lot I had it in grey the only issue for me was the battery life it's not the best


----------



## VandaL (30/8/15)

Philip said:


> Evic vt well built awesome battery power need i say more built by Joytech


The issue with this device is it all depends on what firmware version you get.


----------



## Frostbite (30/8/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (30/8/15)

Evic and billow = nom nom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (30/8/15)

VandaL said:


> The issue with this device is it all depends on what firmware version you get.


The Mini's firmware is upgradable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kark01 (30/8/15)

VandaL said:


> If you are not interested in temp control I still feel the iStick 50w is one of the best carries. Slightly bigger then a IPV D2, *4400mah battery*, cheap(mate picked on up for R400 landed from fastest) , No need to carry around batteries, 50w is good enough power for most tanks.
> 
> It might not be the prettiest device but put a silicone sleeve on it and who cares.


Had the istick 50w this year in the beginning but I dropped it and it broke also looking for a mod and tank so I then have a tank for my sigelei a dripper for my sigelei and then a matching tank and mod for the mod for going out if that makes sense


----------



## VandaL (30/8/15)

Frostbite said:


> The Mini's firmware is upgradable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, with the disadvantage being it's now a single 18650 device.


----------



## Lim (30/8/15)

I thought the VT's atty is ego one mega? but i don't have a VT mini, so I would not know about that.

I think IPV D2 is not bad, but have not get hold of one yet, can't really tell things that I did not play with, but from the power output and size, it pretty similar to VT / VT mini. but I kinda dig VT's menu control more.

Good thing about VT (not mini) is that battery is built in, don't have to worry about that, but on other hand, when it is flat, you need a second device while it charges. but the tank on top is just a bit below average. if you have your own tank, you can go straight for this, and put the std VT tank aside.
I would imagine VT mini being some where similar, except the battery part.

subox is better for the subtank mini, but the box it self is just a regular 50watt mod. not even TC. but it works good with the subtank mini. Price is low enough that you can buy, and later use it as second device.


If you can buy the Evic VT mini, but only the mod, and use a tank you have / like, just like @Frostbite suggested, that is the best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/8/15)

Between the Evic VTC and the Subox I'd go for the Subox. I have the Evic VT and 2 Subox kits in daily rotation. The ego One Mega tank with the VTC is just ok, nothing brilliant but I think the blame is on the coils. I haven't been particularly impressed with temp control either, imo it just a gimmick. The SubTank Mini on the other hand is amazing, add to that you can build your own coils on the RBA base right out of the box.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

